# Shimmer Shake Strike 2



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello everyone! Here is some info about the new *Shimmer Shake Strike 2* found *HERE.*

*Shimmer Shake Strike 2* is a Kontakt Player sample library of tambourines, shakers, small hand percussion, claps, snaps, stomps and more.

The engine has been designed to help create and control realistic sounding percussion performances.

I'll refrain from copying and pasting all the blah, blah, blah from the webpage - and just try and cover some of the top-line points:

*Price:* $99.99 or $119.98 with the Expansion (doubles the amount of shakers, tambourines and presets).

SSS1 owners can get SSS2 with the Expansion for $69.98.

*What's New in SSS2*: 101 new instrument options, MIDI drag-and-drop, more tools to humanize / tweak / edit and add nuance to performances.

As always, deep gratitude to the highly-talented friends that helped being this together (some of them are members and lurkers here at VIC). You are all _so good_ at what you do: Evil Dragon, Anthony Mena, David Browning and Voger Design.


----------



## bselack (Mar 9, 2022)

Sorry.. but something like MIDI drag-and-drop should have been available to v1 users with having to pay $70. (just my opinion)


----------



## davidson (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm struggling to work out what exactly is different to V1. It says '101 instrument options' - does that mean there are 101 new sampled instruments to choose from in addition to what was in V1?

If you want V1 owners to upgrade (its an upgrade to replace V1 right and not a whole new library to sit alongside V1?), then a video highlighting the differences would be nice. Alternatively a side-by-side table listing the differences.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 9, 2022)

I swear I own the original version of this. Looks like I got mine from NineVoltAudio? along with some synced cymbals or something back in 2011. Any way for me to get it even though I seemingly don't have a serial from back then?

-DJ


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 9, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm struggling to work out what exactly is different to V1. It says '101 instrument options' - does that mean there are 101 new sampled instruments to choose from in addition to what was in V1?
> 
> If you want V1 owners to upgrade (its an upgrade to replace V1 right and not a whole new library to sit alongside V1?), then a video highlighting the differences would be nice. Alternatively a side-by-side table listing the differences.


----------



## bselack (Mar 9, 2022)

There is a v2 new features on the web site. But to me things like:

Re-worked original tambourines and shakers for improved musicality
Expanded instruments’ usability at lower tempos
Midi Drag & Drop

Seem more like fixes than "features". I think a better approach would have been for a free (or lower cost upgrade) and add the 101 new instruments as an add on pack for sale separately. I own a lot of their libraries and appreciate their, "never a lower price, then intro price" (although they broke that with the $49 SS1 offer this time).


----------



## chillbot (Mar 9, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I swear I own the original version of this. Looks like I got mine from NineVoltAudio? along with some synced cymbals or something back in 2011. Any way for me to get it even though I seemingly don't have a serial from back then?
> 
> -DJ


You got Shimmer and Shake, same as me. I still use it all the time in Stylus but never got Shimmer Shake Strike from InSessionAudio. Same boat I guess.

That aside, there's a lot of complaining in this thread about what looks like a great product! So no complaining from me...


----------



## JohnG (Mar 9, 2022)

I bought version 1, which is an excellent product. It's not hard to use and it sounds very musical.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 9, 2022)

nice!. very useful!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 9, 2022)

chillbot said:


> You got Shimmer and Shake, same as me. I still use it all the time in Stylus but never got Shimmer Shake Strike from InSessionAudio. Same boat I guess.
> 
> That aside, there's a lot of complaining in this thread about what looks like a great product! So no complaining from me...


Ha I bought it bc I thought you had it.

All their perc is an instant buy from me.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 9, 2022)

I have V1 which I like and use regularly. $70 seems a bit high, but everything seems expensive these days. I have not watched the vids yet, so I should reserve judgement


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 9, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I bought version 1, which is an excellent product. It's not hard to use and it sounds very musical.


Weeyy it happened we agree 😂. Couldn't agree more John, and 101 new additions is going to make this a goto for me of this type of thing. The MIDI export feature has me excited. Sometimes it saves a lot of time doubling parts if you can just start with the midi.

Looking forward to grabbing it, just need to know if I can thrift away on that loyalty discount!

-DJ


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I swear I own the original version of this. Looks like I got mine from NineVoltAudio? along with some synced cymbals or something back in 2011. Any way for me to get it even though I seemingly don't have a serial from back then?
> 
> -DJ


Hi Daniel,

Thanks for checking us out and for your past support.
Nine Volt Audio was a company started by me (and ended) many years ago. Nine Volt Audio did have "Shimmer & Shake" - a more basic sample and loop library (it did not have a serial as it was never a Kontakt Player product). That library was later owned (and sold) by another company.

Shimmer Shake Strike 2 contains 100% different recordings, programming, etc... 

So due to those factors, there's no upgrade path from the Nine Volt Audio library.

Edit: oops: now seeing that you replied right before me. Thank you kindly, Daniel!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm struggling to work out what exactly is different to V1. It says '101 instrument options' - does that mean there are 101 new sampled instruments to choose from in addition to what was in V1?
> 
> If you want V1 owners to upgrade (its an upgrade to replace V1 right and not a whole new library to sit alongside V1?), then a video highlighting the differences would be nice. Alternatively a side-by-side table listing the differences.


Hi there.

Yeah, even I'm a bit conflicted about the terminology around "101 new instrument options". This is because I don't really know how to say stomps are _individual_ instruments unto themselves (as one example), however, there are nine different stomp options (some ensemble and a few solo). 

But if you see the instrument selection pages amongst the "shimmer", "shake" and "strike" categories, a user will see 168 options (in the expanded version) and 138 in the standard version. That's up 101 options from SSS1.

As to your other question: SSS2 does not replace, overwrite or add files to SSS1. It appears as a library unto itself in Kontakt's Libraries area.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 9, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Yeah, even I'm a bit conflicted about the terminology around "101 new instrument options". This is because I don't really know how to say stomps are _individual_ instruments unto themselves (as one example), however, there are nine different stomp options (some ensemble and a few solo).
> 
> But if you see the instrument selection pages amongst the "shimmer", "shake" and "strike" categories, a user will see 168 options (in the expanded version) and 138 in the standard version. That's up 101 options from SSS1.


It might be helpful to say that Version 2 includes X megabytes of samples compared to Y megabytes of samples in Version 1.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 9, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Shimmer Shake Strike 2 contains 100% different recordings, programming, etc...


Can you clarify...different recordings from the Nine Volt Audio stuff, correct? Or SSS2 is all new recordings (separate from SSS1)?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 9, 2022)

How much disk space for both SSS2+Expansion?


----------



## composingkeys (Mar 9, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Yeah, even I'm a bit conflicted about the terminology around "101 new instrument options". This is because I don't really know how to say stomps are _individual_ instruments unto themselves (as one example), however, there are nine different stomp options (some ensemble and a few solo).
> 
> ...


Does this mean we have to keep SSS1 installed or are all the grooves in SSS1 contained in SSS2? I can see perhaps SSS1 may need to be installed for older projects that use it but just wondering if otherwise, we can uninstall SSS1 if we get the 2nd version.

I agree the upgrade price is a bit steep for me but the product itself looks great. Maybe there will be a better upgrade price at a later point in time. Loved the first version!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

bselack said:


> There is a v2 new features on the web site. But to me things like:
> 
> Re-worked original tambourines and shakers for improved musicality
> Expanded instruments’ usability at lower tempos
> ...


Hello bselack,

"Seem more like fixes than "features""

Nothing was broken in SSS1. And as I said in the "What's New" video, more was learned in the preparation of the new content, so we went to the existing shakers and tambourines and worked that "knowledge" into them, resulting in a better user experience for those. 

Regarding MIDI drag-and-drop, that was barely a thing in Kontakt when SSS1's development began - and frankly, I'm not sure we could have pulled it off then (for a variety of reasons).

And adding it into an engine like this is _extremely complex, _even on its own. But it also had to tie into other new features and changes (like added humanization, the "feel" control and the new volume offset controls), internal re-mapping of all the instruments, etc. 

I know reasonable people can have differing opinions about how these things are handled and sold.

But I hope this sheds some light.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

composingkeys said:


> Does this mean we have to keep SSS1 installed or are all the grooves in SSS1 contained in SSS2? I can see perhaps SSS1 may need to be installed for older projects that use it but just wondering if otherwise, we can uninstall SSS1 if we get the 2nd version.
> 
> I agree the upgrade price is a bit steep for me but the product itself looks great. Maybe there will be a better upgrade price at a later point in time. Loved the first version!


Hey there - thanks for your past purchase. If you have SSS1 involved in existing projects then I recommend you keep SSS1 installed. Then use SSS2 for new projects. 

The snapshot presets that contain the "grooves" are not interchangeable between SSS1 and SSS2. 

Both SSS1 and SSS2 can live side by side.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Can you clarify...different recordings from the Nine Volt Audio stuff, correct? Or SSS2 is all new recordings (separate from SSS1)?


You are correct: no Nine Volt Audio samples have been used in Shimmer Shake Strike V1 or V2.
Shimmer Shake Strike V2 includes everything from V1, plus new material.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> How much disk space for both SSS2+Expansion?


Around 1GB


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

bselack said:


> I own a lot of their libraries and appreciate their, "never a lower price, then intro price" (although they broke that with the $49 SS1 offer this time).
> 
> It's one I won't be upgrading to, and I'll be a little more cautious in the future. (make me sad, honestly)


Hello again,

I can imagine that this statement could have been written based on an older memory. But I want to correct it in the event a more casual or impressionable reader came upon it.

We have introduced two products with "get the best price upfront" marketing. Riff Generation: Outside In and Drumatic Creator. Neither have been sold for less than their introductory price. And both had multiple Expansions created later and given to customers that bought in the opening period - all for free (three for Riff Gen and two for Drumatic Creator).


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 9, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Around 1GB


So Version 2 is more than twice the size of Version 1, which is 388 megabytes on my PC.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi, I only bought v1 recently. So I'm not really ready to buy V2 yet. Will the upgrade price be available at any time, or is it time limited?


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 9, 2022)

So great to see you still developing sounds Kyle. I know you’ve had a rocky road and it’s great to see you resurface. Instant upgrade for me. 

Keep knockin ’em out man!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 9, 2022)

How long will the upgrade offer be valid?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Hi, I only bought v1 recently. So I'm not really ready to buy V2 yet. Will the upgrade price be available at any time, or is it time limited?


Hi there. Thank you for your purchase. There is no plan to time limit or change the price for SSS1 owners to purchase SSS2.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 9, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How long will the upgrade offer be valid?


Hi. There is no plan to time limit or change the price for SSS1 owners to purchase SSS2. Thank you.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Can you clarify...different recordings from the Nine Volt Audio stuff, correct? Or SSS2 is all new recordings (separate from SSS1)?


SSS2 includes all the instruments from SSS1, plus a lot more. The new instruments in SSS2 are new recordings. Neither SSS1 nor 2 contain content from outside of In Session Audio.


----------



## Artemi (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello @InSessionAudio

Thanks a lot for your library, I really enjoy the quality of the perc instruments in SS1.

My only gripe with the library however is not being able to scroll the patterns on the instruments very efficiently
If I want to change the patterns I have to manually click on a menu, and then manually select and click it everytime I want to change or experiment with different patterns. Too many clicks.
I think a few arrow buttons would work just fine.

I see a possibility to shift the first beat of the pattern left and right. Wouldn't it be also cool to have it right in your face, and not to search it in the menu?
It will help to experiment with different up beats and down beats easily and fast. It's a perc instrument (sort of) after all 

You can say that you can make any pattern yourself, true,
but why then we have different patterns in those hidden menus in the first place then?

Thanks for listening the rant, I really appreciate that!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

Artemi said:


> Hello @InSessionAudio
> 
> Thanks a lot for your library, I really enjoy the quality of the perc instruments in SS1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Sometimes it turns out that features we see at one level of usefulness and priority is seen very differently by someone else. I appreciate the feedback. Perhaps (not sure) there's some way to put those options in a more front-facing sort of way. Thanks!


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 10, 2022)

I like the new content and will definitely pick this up. I use version one quite often so I can't complain about the update price considering new content and features.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 10, 2022)

Artemi said:


> My only gripe with the library however is not being able to scroll the patterns on the instruments very efficiently
> If I want to change the patterns I have to manually click on a menu, and then manually select and click it everytime I want to change or experiment with different patterns. Too many clicks.
> I think a few arrow buttons would work just fine.
> 
> I see a possibility to shift the first beat of the pattern left and right. Wouldn't it be also cool to have it right in your face, and not to search it in the menu?


While that is a great suggestion, you can already see the interface is pretty cramped already, which is exactly why these options are in a context menu instead. Cramming even more buttons there would not work fine at all in this situation, it would lead to an even more cramped interface - which would in turn make the UX worse overall.

That said, those patterns are just starting points that are expected to be modified basically straight away, rather than full-blown ready-made presets - so considering that usecase it is entirely fine to have them in a menu like this.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 10, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> While that is a great suggestion, you can already see the interface is pretty cramped already, which is exactly why these options are in a context menu instead. Cramming even more buttons there would not work fine at all in this situation, it would lead to an even more cramped interface - which would in turn make the UX worse overall.


Can keyboard shortcuts be assigned in Kontakt? That could be a nice solution...


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 10, 2022)

No, they cannot.


----------



## bselack (Mar 10, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I can imagine that this statement could have been written based on an older memory. But I want to correct it in the event a more casual or impressionable reader came upon it.
> 
> We have introduced two products with "get the best price upfront" marketing. Riff Generation: Outside In and Drumatic Creator. Neither have been sold for less than their introductory price. And both had multiple Expansions created later and given to customers that bought in the opening period - all for free (three for Riff Gen and two for Drumatic Creator).


Thanks for clarifying my memory, and apologies for the incorrect information.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 10, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hi there. Thank you for your purchase. There is no plan to time limit or change the price for SSS1 owners to purchase SSS2.


Cool, look forward to getting it in the future. And really like sss1. It's one of those libraries that you think, "really, I already have tamborine and shaker loops, how much better could this be?" And I bought it from all the recommendations on here, and yep, it's awesome. Being able to rapidly audition different instruments, excellent pattern editor and the result always seems to sound like a live performance. Really clever product, thanks.


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Is there a patch list that shows precisely what's added for the Expansion?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 10, 2022)

some kind of loyalty price would have been nice for the upgrade


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 10, 2022)

This looks like a really great upgrade. The pricing is excellent considering just how good Shimmer, Shake, Strike is. Probably the best of its kind, and with the new midi drag and drop it has become so much easier to integrate into my work flow.

I may have to wait to upgrade until next month, so I'm extra glad to hear that the upgrade path for owners of the first version will be sticking around.

Bravo all round, and many congratulations!


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> some kind of loyalty price would have been nice for the upgrade


I'm not sure of the mechanism to get the additional discount, but the first post mentions this:



> SSS1 owners can get SSS2 with the Expansion for $69.98.


That's $50 off, if you're interested in the expansion.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> That's $50 off, if you're interested in the expansion.


yep, but I've then paid way more than people buying it now, reverse loyalty pricing.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 10, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> yep, but I've then paid way more than people buying it now, reverse loyalty pricing


But you've had/used it [SSS1] for years longer. I never understand this way of thinking.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 10, 2022)

chillbot said:


> But you've had/used it [SSS1] for years longer. I never understand this way of thinking.


No I haven't, I bought it six months ago


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

chillbot said:


> But you've had/used it [SSS1] for years longer. I never understand this way of thinking.


When I'm on the other side of this, I think of it like, "I paid the price I thought was fair at the time I paid said price."

Any future discounts to other users are irrelevant.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 10, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> No I haven't, I bought it six months ago


Half a year, my point is still valid.

Almost every library I've ever bought (usually at intro-sale pricing) has at some point gone on sale for less, in some cases a lot less. In some cases insultingly less. For each one of those libraries I could wait until the eventual sale and get it cheaper but I'm paying a premium to get it at release.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 10, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Half a year, my point is still valid.


So you're basically saying loyalty prices are a bad idea?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2022)

The upgrade pricing is way off.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 10, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> So you're basically saying loyalty prices are a bad idea?


How is $50 off not this?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2022)

I‘ve actually had to pay more for supporting the company and buying SSS1 first….


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Cool. Now anyone have impressions on the product itself? What are the new patches in the expansion? Got an instrument list?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> Cool. Now anyone have impressions on the product itself? What are the new patches? Got an instrument list?


I would buy it but I don't think it's fair I can't get the 3-for-4 deal because I already have all of their products. Here I support the company buying all the products over all these years and because of that I'm paying MORE than someone that doesn't buy ANY products at all. That is some _[MODERATER NOTE: edited for language!!]_

Kidding I just bought it I'll let you know.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> Cool. Now anyone have impressions on the product itself? What are the new patches in the expansion? Got an instrument list?


In the first twenty seconds of the preset demo video, you can see all of the instruments. Some of them I recognize from SSS1.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 10, 2022)

I never used SSS1 much due to the lack of midi drag n' drop. I find it fiddly using internal sequencers in plugins that runs alongside my DAW.

I would happily have paid a small amount for that feature alone, but $70 is a bit much for that unfortunately.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2022)

R. Soul said:


> I never used SSS1 much due to the lack of midi drag n' drop. I find it fiddly using internal sequencers in plugins that runs alongside my DAW.
> 
> I would happily have paid a small amount for that feature alone, but $70 is a bit much for that unfortunately.


$120 gets you it….when you haven't shelled out already.


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> In the first twenty seconds of the preset demo video, you can see all of the instruments. Some of them I recognize from SSS1.


Thanks, but I was looking for information on the difference between SSS2 and SSS2 plus the Expansion. Hard to tell if the Expansion is far underpriced or simply unnecessary.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> Thanks, but I was looking for information on the difference between SSS2 and SSS2 plus the Expansion. Hard to tell if the Expansion is far underpriced or simply unnecessary.


Yeah, it'd be easier to have a patch list instead of this kind of vague graphic.






Honestly, I'd bet most people just go ahead and get the expansion anyway.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 10, 2022)

Love the triplet grooves. Something I was just looking for in my current project.


----------



## Vem von Helst (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice new version - a great product just got better.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 10, 2022)

I also have the old Nine Volt lib - it's absurdly useful and I still come back to it frequently. This looks somehow way better.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 10, 2022)

chillbot said:


> How is $50 off not this?


Because in the end I will then have paid more, not less than a new customer for the same content


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Mar 10, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Because in the end I will then have paid more, not less than a new customer for the same content


So don’t buy it. Keep using SSS1. If/when you feel like you’ve gotten your money’s worth in the future, and have $70 to throw around, get SSS2.

Edit: also, if you paid the same amount as a new buyer overall right now, the upgrade would have to be free. Is that fair considering SSS2 is more than double the content and with brand new features? It isn’t.


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank you Kyle! I have steered our team your way on lots of your fine products years since Nine Volt days. For many of them, SSS has been the most useful in their scoring work. Your pricing is super fair for upgrades. Why can i say that? Cause on staff we have a top gun percussionist for session work. The cost of your upgrade is much less than one hour of her session time. So seems super fair to me!


----------



## greggybud (Mar 10, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Regarding MIDI drag-and-drop, that was barely a thing in Kontakt when SSS1's development began - and frankly, I'm not sure we could have pulled it off then (for a variety of reasons).
> 
> And adding it into an engine like this is _extremely complex, _even on its own. But it also had to tie into other new features and changes (like added humanization, the "feel" control and the new volume offset controls), internal re-mapping of all the instruments, etc.
> 
> I know reasonable people can have differing opinions about how these things are handled and sold.


For years, users have been begging InSession for MIDI drag-and-drop. I purchased SSS years ago _assuming_ it had MDAD just like other developers such as Toontrack. MDAD is the big red herring with SSS, and the reason I sometimes go other routes when I shouldn't have to. Now InSession has held out for a paid upgrade combining MDAD with more instruments, and more GIGs. IMO, MDAD should have been added years ago as a _free or minor upgrade_. Not necessarily upon first release, but this should have been achieved years ago.

I think professional users are saturated with quantity but are always in search of _quality_. 

The big improvement for me is MDAD, not new eye-candy samples and larger GIGs to justify paying another $70. MDAD will allow users to take advantage of thousands of other 3rd party samples. It opens the flood gates toward real creativity, especially with the Cubase Logical Editor. I'm not implying the extra instruments and samples are bad. I'm saying, I don't want them.

I'll vote with my wallet, and wait to see if the price drops by BF2022. In the meantime, $70 can go toward Toontracks Orchestral SDX which sounds amazing. Frankly, I'm not sure why Toontrack hasn't created something similar to InSessions SSS but of course without Kontakt.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 10, 2022)

Great release Kyle. Well thought out. This sort of 'hi end' (audio - wise) thingy goes on so many projects - little or a lot. Add some fx/modulators/filters and it can become very unique to the project. Love the new recordings. Is it not great when you can look back and feel your 'work' is ever-improving?


----------



## JohnG (Mar 10, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> Weeyy it happened we agree 😂.


Well, even six standard deviations won't mean the probability is all the way to zero -- there's always a chance...


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 10, 2022)

greggybud said:


> MDAD will allow users to take advantage of thousands of other 3rd party samples.


Well, not exactly sure on that, because those 3rd party samples would have to be cut in a very specific way in order to play back even remotely as accurately as SSS works internally. There are a bunch of special cases in the playback code, sometimes layered samples for certain types of hits or also depend on what sort of hit was selected for the previous step, sometimes there's a reverse swoosh happening, but more importantly - each step of the pattern is actually two steps in the back end playback engine (so, one 16th note is actually two 32nd notes in the engine). This is all exposed verbatim to the generated MIDI file.

By all means, do explore and see what would work, but just be aware you are probably very likely going to need to mess around with the exported MIDI file in order to make it work with something else that doesn't at all work internally the way SSS was designed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 10, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Well, not exactly sure on that, because those 3rd party samples would have to be cut in a very specific way in order to play back even remotely as accurately as SSS works internally. There are a bunch of special cases in the playback code, sometimes layered samples for certain types of hits or also depend on what sort of hit was selected for the previous step, sometimes there's a reverse swoosh happening, but more importantly - each step of the pattern is actually two steps in the back end playback engine (so, one 16th note is actually two 32nd notes in the engine). This is all exposed verbatim to the generated MIDI file.
> 
> By all means, do explore and see what would work, but just be aware you are probably very likely going to need to mess around with the exported MIDI file in order to make it work with something else that doesn't at all work internally the way SSS was designed.



I understand that these sorts of factors are why midi out and own sample import are not trivial matters. And I appreciate getting the former in this case! But not for playing other libraries, but to aid fine tuning the part played by this library.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

greggybud said:


> For years, users have been begging InSession for MIDI drag-and-drop. I purchased SSS years ago _assuming_ it had MDAD just like other developers such as Toontrack. MDAD is the big red herring with SSS, and the reason I sometimes go other routes when I shouldn't have to. Now InSession has held out for a paid upgrade combining MDAD with more instruments, and more GIGs. IMO, MDAD should have been added years ago as a _free or minor upgrade_. Not necessarily upon first release, but this should have been achieved years ago.
> 
> I think professional users are saturated with quantity but are always in search of _quality_.
> 
> ...


Hi greggybud - I understand how someone outside looking in can have this perspective, and be mindful of their expenses.

Some might think adding MIDI drag and drop to an existing Kontakt library like SSS1 is simple, or might take a few days to do. If it was, it certainly would've been added long ago, as I want customers to have a positive and useful experience with the libraries. Note that we did add features and new content after SSS1 was released - free of charge - so this is something we're keen to do. 

I can understand that not all users will find all the new features equally valuable to their needs. But i hope that if you decide to get SSS2 the MIDI drag and drop function will serve you well. 

Thanks for being a customer so far!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This looks like a really great upgrade. The pricing is excellent considering just how good Shimmer, Shake, Strike is. Probably the best of its kind, and with the new midi drag and drop it has become so much easier to integrate into my work flow.
> 
> I may have to wait to upgrade until next month, so I'm extra glad to hear that the upgrade path for owners of the first version will be sticking around.
> 
> Bravo all round, and many congratulations!


Hi Bee, Thank you for this and your comments elsewhere. Much appreciated!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> Thanks, but I was looking for information on the difference between SSS2 and SSS2 plus the Expansion. Hard to tell if the Expansion is far underpriced or simply unnecessary.


Hello! You can see a side-by-side comparison here (link starts at the section "Expansion Comparison"):


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Great release Kyle. Well thought out. This sort of 'hi end' (audio - wise) thingy goes on so many projects - little or a lot. Add some fx/modulators/filters and it can become very unique to the project. Love the new recordings. Is it not great when you can look back and feel your 'work' is ever-improving?


Ha! "Look back"? I need to do that. LOL. Thanks so much for saying that. I'm glad you see it that way.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

R. Soul said:


> I never used SSS1 much due to the lack of midi drag n' drop. I find it fiddly using internal sequencers in plugins that runs alongside my DAW.
> 
> I would happily have paid a small amount for that feature alone, but $70 is a bit much for that unfortunately.


I can understand what you're saying about internal sequencers being a less direct way to work with samples ("fiddly"). If you ever find that SSS2's features fit your need and budget I hope it serves you well. And thank you for your past support.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 10, 2022)

Vem von Helst said:


> Nice new version - a great product just got better.


Thank you so much!


----------



## greggybud (Mar 10, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> sometimes layered samples for certain types of hits or also depend on what sort of hit was selected for the previous step,
> 
> By all means, do explore and see what would work, but just be aware you are probably very likely going to need to mess around with the exported MIDI file in order to make it work with something else that doesn't at all work internally the way SSS was designed.


Yes, the example of the sound of a hit that is dependent on what sort of hit was selected in the previous step was given as a reason why there was no MDAD for SSS in another forum a while back. 

My guess when substituting 3rd party samples could be some unnatural results, but at the same time, that could be creative. However I think a good portion of 3rd party percussion could be substituted in a realistic manner, but it would be dependent on how the hits are set up in SSS.

I don't know code, or what is involved in creating MDAD for any application. All I know is that I have become accustomed to it, and felt it is a normal function. Maybe Toontrack has spoiled me.

Not biting for $70.


----------



## Evans (Mar 11, 2022)

I was curious how this would go, so I took a 4_4T preset (that is, it includes the MIDI groove) from SSS2 and dropped in a Strezov Sampling Djembe X3M ensemble preset on top with copied MIDI.

I won't judge the result, but the only edits were to 1) move the Djembe MIDI about 2.5 octaves up into its own ideal playable range, and 2) raise the velocities on the Djembe patch, which picked up a lot of the up beats in the SSS2 MIDI that were otherwise pretty low for the Djembe's tolerances.

So, that means this was maybe ten seconds of work, not including patch load times. No other MIDI shifting/quantizing, no added or removed notes, nothing. I clearly didn't even balance the volumes.

Just trying to show what (almost) no effort provides.

I did leave two seconds of the raw SSS2 preset exposed so you'd know what it contributed... so don't steal that part for your own productions. Buy SSS2, instead!


----------



## kenose (Mar 11, 2022)

Was so happy to see this, I have been wearing out SSS1 on what seems like every single track lately. Incredibly useful and great sounding product— and I'm a percussionist with a box of shakers and toys right next to me, I still manage to layer in SSS on everything!!


----------



## lux (Mar 11, 2022)

I used SSS1 literally everywhere. I mean everywhere. Will definitely check this out.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 15, 2022)

Finally got around to watching the videos. Sold!


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 16, 2022)

Bought the update over the weekend. For me, it was definitely worth the $70. A tambourine or a cowbell alone would cost that much and this update gives a fair amount of new instruments and quite a bit more interface controls. I am a fan of In Session Audio and have always felt their products are innovative and just sound great. I've never felt their products were overpriced but I understand where the resistance for an update verses a new product comes from. Like a few posters here, I use SSS1 way too often, but when I take it out of a track I go through withdrawals and have to put it back in. So, absolutely no regrets. YMMV.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 17, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> but when I take it out of a track I go through withdrawals and have to put it back in


Chuckle


----------



## BezO (Aug 24, 2022)

I finally upgraded after using SSS1 earlier today and yearning for additional instruments. Can't wait to try SSS2 tomorrow. I do wish there was a way to swap the 2 for 1 while keeping the grooves.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Aug 25, 2022)

BezO said:


> I finally upgraded after using SSS1 earlier today and yearning for additional instruments. Can't wait to try SSS2 tomorrow. I do wish there was a way to swap the 2 for 1 while keeping the grooves.


Thanks so much! I really hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

As this is on sale now, finally upgraded to version 2 - super nice. And great price!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> As this is on sale now, finally upgraded to version 2 - super nice. And great price!


The upgrade price is not a good one.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The upgrade price is not a good one.


I say it is.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 4, 2022)

I bought version 1 of “Shimmer, Shake” a few years ago and have never been able to use it because I purchased it through some 3rd party deal and the developer never sent me the serial to access it.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 4, 2022)

Bender-offender said:


> I bought version 1 of “Shimmer, Shake” a few years ago and have never been able to use it because I purchased it through some 3rd party deal and the developer never sent me the serial to access it.



That’s possibly because there was no serial number for it: if it’s named just Shimmer & Shake, that’s the old Nine Volt Audiio version and is not a Kontakt Player library.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I say it is.


Version one owners have to actually pay more to get to version 2

Don't have version one its cheaper for you.

Bad deal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Version one owners have to actually pay more to get to version 2
> 
> Don't have version one its cheaper for you.
> 
> Bad deal.


What? Not on my end? $57.98 with expansions. About 1/2 the full cost. I admit i was hoping it would be cheaper still but what can you do. I'll get it at some pointy.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 5, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> What? Not on my end? $57.98 with expansions. About 1/2 the full cost. I admit i was hoping it would be cheaper still but what can you do. I'll get it at some pointy.


It's $70 at normal upgrade price, so not even a 20% discount.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 5, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> What? Not on my end? $57.98 with expansions. About 1/2 the full cost. I admit i was hoping it would be cheaper still but what can you do. I'll get it at some pointy.


You‘re not factoring in v1 cost…


----------



## Henu (Oct 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The upgrade price is not a good one.


Nevertheless, it's the best price we v1 owners have been given. So I bought it as well.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 5, 2022)

Henu said:


> Nevertheless, it's the best price we v1 owners have been given. So I bought it as well.


They’ll break soon enough…😂

tbh…I’m not gassing for it…drag and drop midi and a few more sounds ain’t worth it for me.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> They’ll break soon enough…😂
> 
> tbh…I’m not gassing for it…drag and drop midi and a few more sounds ain’t worth it for me.


Isn't there more advanced humanisation too?


----------



## Henu (Oct 5, 2022)

Yep. But I'm mostly interested in the new sounds myself.

Also, I need to vent a bit as we're on the topic: One really annoying thing in that library though is the keyswitches. I'm planning to do some trickery to just disable all keys BUT the actual playable hits in order not to accidentally solo, mute or launch a freaking pattern when I just want to play a simple 8th- note pattern on a simple shaker. :D Why can't they include just a simple, playable patch as well!!!111


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 5, 2022)

Henu said:


> Yep. But I'm mostly interested in the new sounds myself.
> 
> Also, I need to vent a bit as we're on the topic: One really annoying thing in that library though is the keyswitches. I'm planning to do some trickery to just disable all keys BUT the actual playable hits in order not to accidentally solo, mute or launch a freaking pattern when I just want to play a simple 8th- note pattern on a simple shaker. :D Why can't they include just a simple, playable patch as well!!!111


Oh, vent away! That's one of the very necessary roles this forum plays; offering us a chance to rail against the absurd struggle of just trying to get something that should be simple out of the software.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 5, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> That’s possibly because there was no serial number for it: if it’s named just Shimmer & Shake, that’s the old Nine Volt Audiio version and is not a Kontakt Player library.


Yes, it does not need a NI serial to register it similar to most Kontakt libraries. I’m not in front of my computer, but I’m pretty sure the version I have asks for some serial inside the patch’s GUI. Whichever way it’s registered, I can’t use it without some kind of serial or key or something.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 5, 2022)

Bender-offender said:


> Yes, it does not need a NI serial to register it similar to most Kontakt libraries. I’m not in front of my computer, but I’m pretty sure the version I have asks for some serial inside the patch’s GUI. Whichever way it’s registered, I can’t use it without some kind of serial or key or something.


Did you email InSession Audio? They seem like good people.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did you email InSession Audio? They seem like good people.


Good suggestion. They don't owe any help legally, I think; but they do seem like good folks.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 5, 2022)

The original is now owned by VSTBuzz, who did a new GUI and repackaged it according to their sales page.

If that needs a serial number (I don't know as I have the Nine Volt version), then they are the people to contact. It's very rare for them not to deliver a serial number with an order, though I think I've had one situation where the back-end database didn't fill out the order confirmation email properly. It was fixed pretty quickly.

The Nine Volt original didn't need a serial from what I can remember. And the original dev said earlier in this thread it didn't need one.


----------

